# Thyroid scan....slightly heterogeneous....?



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

One side was normal the other side was slightly heterogeneous... what does that mean?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It just means the tissue is becoming pitted and lumpy, which is what happens when you have an autoimmune thyroid disease. It's technically not "normal," but it's also not something to be concerned about.


----------

